# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Κιλκίς >  Εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για ασύρματο δίκτυο στο Κιλκίς

## 2341

Καλησπέρα σας
Το θέμα αυτό ανοίχτηκε για να δούμε εάν υπάρχουνε άτομα να ξεκινήσουμε μια οργανωμένη προσπάθεια να δημιουργήσουμε μια ασύρματη κοινότητα στην πόλη του Κιλκίς.
Είμαστε 4-5 άτομα που έχουμε και όρεξη και διάθεση να δουλέψουμε και να επενδύσουμε χρόνο αλλά θέλουμε να αναζητήσουμε και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που θα θελήσουν να στήσουμε μια ασύρματη κοινότητα που θα αγκαλιάσει όλη την πόλη του Κιλκίς.
Μακάρι να δούμε ενδιαφέρον ώστε να αξίζει να το ξεκινήσουμε.

Εγώ βρίσκομε στην μαύρη τελεία …

----------


## dti

Καλησπέρα, 

Κατ' αρχή να σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικά και όχι greeklish. 

Το Κιλκίς έχει παρουσία στη nodedb με ένα node.

Δες εδώ.
Ελα σ' επαφή λοιπόν με τον kwmn:Master.

----------


## papashark

> Το Κιλκίς έχει παρουσία στη nodedb με ένα node.
> 
> Δες εδώ.
> Ελα σ' επαφή λοιπόν με τον kwmn:Master.



O ίδιος είναι.......

----------


## WeaseL

::  Χαιρετω ολο τον ασυρματο λαο  ::  

ειμαι κι εγο απο το ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και ειμαι (ενοειτε) μεσα

ΡΕ Blaster βαλε κι ενα spot akomα 

Μανολακι - Πολυτεχνειου ΓΟΝΙΑ  ::

----------


## papashark

Weasel, να πάς στην nodedb να βάλεις node. Θα σας βοηθήσει αργότερα.  ::

----------


## WeaseL

::  Το εχω κανει καλε μου φιλε papashark  :: 
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/kilkis/ ... p?nodeid=2

Mονο που με εχει με ενα μεγαλο Χ ....  ::  
και δεν ξερω τον λογο  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Σε έχει με ένα μεγάλο Χ για να δείς που είσαι αφού έχεις πάει να δείς πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο #2 (τον δικό σου δηλαδή).  ::

----------


## WeaseL

.........μάλλον ενοεις πως μονο εγω βλεπω το Χ του ΔΙΚΟΥ μου κομβου  :: 

σε καπιον αλλο φαινετε κανονικα  ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Όταν μπείς στην σελίδα που έχει τους κόμβους στο Κιλκίς και πατήσεις πχ τον πρώτο κόμβο, θα έχει ένα Χ πάνω στο πρώτο, όταν πατήσεις πάνω στο 100ο (αντε με το καλό) θα έχει ένα Χ πάνω σε αυτόν. Έτσι καταλαβένεις που είναι αυτός. Νομίζω αν βρείς το όνομα του στην λίστα που έχει δεξιά κάτω και πατήσεις plot, θα βάλει και σε αυτόν ένα Χ αλλά άλλο χρώμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## WeaseL

::  To καταλαβα FIREBALL.......τωρα το καταλαβα  ::  


ευχαριστω

----------


## wiresounds

> KILKIS??? Oleeee irthan ta asyrmata diktya kai ekei pano!!! Ego emena Aksioupoli, konta sto Polykastro. Sigoura tha kses pou einai. Leo emena giati tora eimai sto eksoteriko, alla kathe kalokairi eimai kato, kai kapoia stigmi tha metokamiso Ellada ksana. 
> 
> Pantos ego gia tin akrivia emena se ena Xorio 4km apo tin Aksioupoli, kai se ekeino to simio exei pentakathari optiki epafi me OLO to Kilkis kai akoma kai ton Xortiati.
> 
> Loipon to kalokairaki pou tha katevo, tha koitakso na paro kana 120ari poiato na doume an tha kanoume link se peripou 30km apostasi  Pantos to simio einai eklpiktiko epidi exei optiki epafi mexri ton atelioto orizonta...
> 
> Na kserete oti otan katevo eimai mesa se oti stisete.
> 
> Filika, Dimitris.
> ...


Αξιούπολη ήμουν για έξι μήνες στο στρατό. Σε ποιό χωριό; Τα έχω γυρίσει τα περισσότερα.

Όταν έρθεις το καλοκαίρι και είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, να κανονίσουμε να ανέβω στο χωριό σου !

----------


## WeaseL

για σου ρε σουηδε  ::  

 ::  αφου εισαι απο κιλκις θα ξερεις οτι ειμασται πολυ λιγοι ( αριθμητικα ) και μαλλον θα αργησει πολληηηηηηη .....η οπιοια προσπαθια ....



 ::  εχω συγγενης στην upsala kai Stockholm  ::  (asxeto)

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα στο Ν. Κιλκίς,

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Tο ασύρματο δίκτυο Κιλκίς υπάρχει? και αν ΝΑΙ έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σας κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας ποιο είναι? είναι ακόμα το KWL?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## marius

Τι γινεται τελικα στο Κιλκις?
Υπαρχει ασυρματο δυκτιο?

----------


## θανάσης

Ποιος να θυμάται μετά από 3 χρόνια.

----------


## marius

Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.

----------


## klarabel

Αφού δεν ..προχώρησε τις "καλές" εποχές, πιο "χλωμό" το βλέπω τώρα.

----------


## Papen

Παμε δυνατα Κιλκιστάν

----------

